# Is dairy goat feed the same as goat grain?



## AFewGoatsForMe (Apr 7, 2018)

I read on here about dairy goat feed, is it the same thing as goat grain? I called my local feed store to ask if they carry dairy goat feed and the response was “we carry goat grain”. Is it the same? I want to make sure I’m feeding my pregnant doe correctly, especially since I didn’t know she was pregnant until about a week ago. She has always had free choice hay and loose mineral, now she is also getting alfalfa pellet with a handful of grain mixed in, twice a day. Does this sound okay? I just gave her a copper bolous and a cdt when we found out she was with kid.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 7, 2018)

There are many formulations and many different "names" for them (feeds) depending on the producer. Pellets are grain as well, just all ground up and reconstituted/extruded as a pellet. As with any feed, you want to look at the nutrient balances and see how your goats are doing with the specific feed you're using. The one thing you do need to be cautious of is Urinary Calculi (UC) with bucks (sometimes) and wethers (always). This is from not enough calcium & too much phosphorus. Ideally you want a CA to PH ratio of at least 2:1 up to ~4:1.

Many folks don't feed their bucks or wethers grain at all once they're full grown and give them only hay and browse. Many/most do feed pelleted feed to their males as they are growing to ensure they have adequate nutrition to grow well. Some feeds have ammonium chloride (AC) in the mix to help prevent UC. Many mineral formulations also have AC in it. AC has no detrimental effect of females.

I used to feed all my goats a 16% pellet feed (with AC) and 50/50 mix it with actual whole grain feed. I no longer do that and feed them just the 16% pellets along with free choice alfalfa hay (higher protein than grass hays). Does generally need higher/more protein when they are in milk in order to produce that milk. Either higher protein feed or more of the feed they are already getting, or supplemental protein.

My does (Lamanchas) in milk right now are getting ~4 cups of pellets twice a day.


----------



## Georgia Girl (Apr 22, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> There are many formulations and many different "names" for them (feeds) depending on the producer. Pellets are grain as well, just all ground up and reconstituted/extruded as a pellet. As with any feed, you want to look at the nutrient balances and see how your goats are doing with the specific feed you're using. The one thing you do need to be cautious of is Urinary Calculi (UC) with bucks (sometimes) and wethers (always). This is from not enough calcium & too much phosphorus. Ideally you want a CA to PH ratio of at least 2:1 up to ~4:1.
> 
> Many folks don't feed their bucks or wethers grain at all once they're full grown and give them only hay and browse. Many/most do feed pelleted feed to their males as they are growing to ensure they have adequate nutrition to grow well. Some feeds have ammonium chloride (AC) in the mix to help prevent UC. Many mineral formulations also have AC in it. AC has no detrimental effect of females.
> 
> ...


On the 2:1 , 2 parts calcium to 1 part phosphorus, in humans urinary calculi can be caused by calcium? Is goats different?


----------

